# BMW Group Opens New Vehicle Distribution Center in Galveston, TX.



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

interesting that it doesn't talk about ED cars coming through there.


----------



## festtx (May 11, 2016)

ED cars enter the country as used vehicles, which they are.


----------

